# Hello from Livermore, CA



## ezawada (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi, I'm a newbie from the Bay Area in CA.
Clost to alot of those "almond orchards".

Did some work with my grandpa back in Pittsburgh, PA at age of
10-12, helping him with his bees. And suddenly the drive to learn and start
my own hive(s) has hit me.

So, looking to soak up as much information and experience as possible these next few months....and getting ready to start something this spring.

Appreciate, in advance, your help and guidance.

TY

EZ$$


----------



## S&H (Feb 25, 2010)

Welcome from Santa Rosa!

You'll find a lot of good advice on these forums, and someone is nearly always around to answer questions.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## lisascenic (Mar 11, 2010)

Greetings from Oakland! Have you found a good local bee club?


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site! Sit back, read up, as as many questions as you need to, but more importantly: GO GET YOU SOME BEES.

Doing is the fastest way of learning in beekeeping, in my opinion.


----------



## ezawada (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi lisascenic....just mailed in membership to the Mt. Diablo Beekeepers Association. Do you have other recommendations ? I missed their first meeting last Thurs., but looking forward to next month's meeting. Do you have a local group that you attend ?


----------



## Pink Cow (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey There,
I'm in San Ramon, so practically a neighbor. There are lots of beekeepers in the Tri Valley so you've got plenty of company. Good move getting yourself into MDBA, as it's a huge club with many, many helpful members. If you don't yet have a line on some bees they offer an unbelievable price on Italian packages for members with delivery in April. The club manages a swarm list too, so you can try that avenue if you like. Feel free to PM me if you have specific questions about the area or club.

See you next month.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi from Concord,
Also a MDBA member. http://www.diablobees.org/
There is a facebook page that sends out meeting reminders also.


----------



## lisascenic (Mar 11, 2010)

I think it's worth checking out a couple of the local groups. Alameda Beekeeper's Club meets the second Tuesday of the month at the Rotary Nature Center at Lake Merritt. 

They have great speakers, and events, and are pretty free-wheeling. 

I've only been to one meeting with the Mount Diablo group, and they struck me as considerably more organized. (Snack Committee. Need I say more?)

Both groups have swarm lists, and it's a great way to get locally adapted bees. You have to be a wee bit pushy, if you want to catch bees, because there are some real go-getters out there.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Welcome to Beesource, ezawada.


----------

